
Why you should take everything Jason Fried writes with a pound of salt - JackPoach
https://artplusmarketing.com/why-you-should-take-everything-jason-fried-writes-with-a-pound-of-salt-5ccfb27b4e5#.25f2uw59s
======
codr4life
This has less to do with Jason Fried and more to do with failing culture.
Everyone and their grandma is busy chasing awesome these days, so busy trying
to become the next whoever or create the next whatever that nothing else
matters.

